# Lowrance elite 9 ti chip



## Dmrman21 (Nov 18, 2013)

Looking to purchase a map chip for the new unit I fish Lake Erie mostly central to west basin. Just wondering the best chip for this area


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I would get the navionics + chip. They have had a bunch of charter captains doing sonarlogs on the lake to improve the sonarchart layer. That is the chip I have in my Simrad units and it have awesome details! You can pick one up at your local shop. If you want to see what your area looks like you can check it out online free on their web app.

https://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en


----------



## Dmrman21 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate your response I noticed they have a plus platinum also this is the first time I'm purchasing a map chip for a finder just want to make sure I get the correct one


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The maps are the same with them all but with platinum you get satilite overlay and other details. All depends what all you want. Best deal is the navionics + or hotmaps East with the elite ti unit.


----------

